# Bad Water Release?



## alyxjx (Jul 20, 2021)

Noticed coolant on the lower right side of the engine today, took the attached pictures.

Bad Water Release valve? 

Just want to get a second opinion before trying to replace it.


----------



## brodie29a (Feb 21, 2021)

what engine do you have.


----------



## alyxjx (Jul 20, 2021)

1.4 turbo 2011 model.


----------



## brodie29a (Feb 21, 2021)

i’ll look at mine more closely in the am (your setup looks a bit different from mine 13 1.4t my) but the leaks i’ve had in mine are no where close to the oil filter. mine is the heater hose (the y piece) i only found that out as i was bolting the subframe back up after a clutch replacement and my car wanted to do shots with me. (side note a shot of coolant is a horrible shot just wish my car had some bourbon to give as a shot than coolant)


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Water outlet. An easy replacement.
How-To: Replace 2011-2016 Cruze 1.4L Coolant/Water Outlet


----------



## brodie29a (Feb 21, 2021)

lol i think i might have to replace mine soon i have a calcium trial right on the part and the other day by my shift linkage there was a puddle of water ><


----------



## brodie29a (Feb 21, 2021)

@alyxjx it’s funny a month later i had 2 things that failed on that whole assembly. first is the highlighted part








that hose runs from the top of the tank into that junction (lucky from me when it blew it was the plastic part inside the hose and i was able to cut the hose and zip tie it down to limp home. a week later the junction cracks right about here









i was able to find both parts at advanced and oreilly’s

the hose from the coolant tank i got from advanced (this is the gm name for it i can’t find the link for the advanced part but that’s where i got it)

gm 13251447, Engine Coolant Recovery Tank Hose

and the junction from oreilly’s is called the Dorman OE Solutions Water Outlet
i hope this helps anyone in the future and the op (if he hasn’t solved it already).


----------

